# UCLA UC Personal Insight Questions vs. Supplemental Essays



## justin (Oct 24, 2019)

Hello! I'm applying to UCLA's film school and I was wondering if anyone recommends on submitting the same two essays i'm using for one of my UC personal insight questions and UCLA TFT supplemental essay? So far I'm planning on using the same essays twice on my application. Does the admission counselors look at both UCLA's UC essays and UCLA TFT's essays or are they two different comitees? I would appreciate any help or advice. Thank you!


----------



## oliviaaa (Oct 26, 2019)

I'm not applying to UCLA but what I've heard from several other schools is that the main school reviews your general application and the specific school reviews your portfolio. This could be different depending on the school, though.


----------

